

SV Angel Partner Brian Pokorny Now CEO of DailyBooth (YC S09) - RyanAmos
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/09/sv-angel-partner-brian-pokorny-now-ceo-of-dailybooth/

======
ktom
Congrats Brian! and congrats to DailyBooth!

------
aberman
Now @ryanamos can get more than 2 hours of sleep every night. Congrats guys,
you're a great team.

